
Brownian Motion in Financial Markets - agiri
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/brownian-motion-in-financial-markets-ea5f02204b14
======
laronian
Good old Bachelier

------
jorgenveisdal
Thanks!

------
wso
Paywall..

~~~
hnakamura
ingognito mode/private browsing window works

